# any one know where to get perspex online cheap



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

as the title says really.been getting some prices but seem to steep.thanks


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

when i was looking a few years back the cheapest i found was on ebay, always a risk on there i know 

hope this helps


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks.just read some where that glass is ment to be cheaper not sure if this is true or not


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Whats it for?


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Whats it for?


ackies vivarium.need 47 inches by 21 inches


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Try these guys

Acrylic Plastic Sign Making Supplies for London and South East UK - NE Plastics


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

hogboy said:


> Try these guys
> 
> Acrylic Plastic Sign Making Supplies for London and South East UK - NE Plastics


cheers


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

If its for the doors I'd definitely go for glass. Perspex looks nackered very quickly. I recently had some cut to size for price tickets for my shop. It's already scratched to buggery. Not to mention it seems to attract dirt and dust. Same goes for the clear stuff I used to cover half the mesh on my exo's


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I have seen 2 or 3 posts recently where people have gone to there local glaziers and had pieces of glass cut to size for like a tenner! Get yellow pages out!


----------



## si_man306 (Jan 6, 2011)

Homebase does the stuff and you can have it cut to size there. It's about £30 odd.

I agree though, my perspex door is looking tired- you can't clean it easily as the cloth scratches with tiny bits of dirt on it.

Go glass if you can.


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

just managed to order glass from a local glazier 23 x 21 inches 4mm toughened.11 quid each pannel so £22 for both doors.was quite impressed with that so thanks for the replys


----------

